# I love my IUD and I love my diva cup -- can I use both?



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a Paraguard IUD a couple of months ago and it's been great. This month I also finally got a diva cup. I don't know why I waited so long. I love it on so many levels and I'd be thrilled if I never had to buy tampons ever again.
I was reading through the literature today and saw a warning on the diva cup website saying they're not recommended for use with IUDs because of the possibility of dislodging the IUD.
I did a bit of googling and found a lot of women saying they've used their diva cup with an IUD for years with no problems. But now I'm worried that I shouldn't be risking it. Anyone have any info?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Interesting. I use both. As long as you check periodically for the IUD strings and it doesn't feel odd, I don't think it should be a problem. I tend to check just after AF anyway, so I guess thats a good time to do so!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

there was someone here that accidentally pulled her iud out while removing the cup so I'm too afraid to try. this thing is too expensive to replace. it sucks because I'm sure I'll have heavier bleeding and using a cup would be nicer than tampons or pads


----------



## alacrity (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a paraguard and use a diva cup but I am not sexually active so if I pull out my IUD there won't be HUGE consequences. Some other cups are more IUD friendly supposedly.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alacrity* 
I have a paraguard and use a diva cup but I am not sexually active so if I pull out my IUD there won't be HUGE consequences. Some other cups are more IUD friendly supposedly.

Any ideas which ones? It's a lot easier to replace a $25 cup than a $600 IUD.


----------



## alacrity (Oct 25, 2008)

I heard that Ladycup was IUD friendly.


----------



## jennifer0246 (Mar 31, 2007)

i pulled my iud out with my divacup, back in the day. would not recommend using them concurrently unless you're comfortable with that (probably slight, but present) risk.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I knew I couldn't use Insteads anymore when I got my Paragard so I went out and bought a Divacup. I hadn't used tampons since I was a teenager and I realized why. Tampons literally suck. My vagina was so dry after using them. I didn't have any problems with the Divacup other than it overfilling too fast with blood because my periods were so heavy. But that had more to do with my reaction to the Paragard than the Divacup itself.


----------



## Narmowen (Jan 7, 2010)

I asked my Dr specifically about using the Diva cup with the IUD, and she said it was much better than tampons, and to go right ahead.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I've used a Mooncup with my IUD for 5 years and had no problems. When removing it always break the 'seal' by pinching the base; don't just yank on it.


----------

